# Compact fridge not cooling



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

So, someone gives me a fairly new "Magic Chef" compact fridge unit. They used it to keep wine cool and it stopped cooling, less than two years old. I know nothing about fridge's other than they are to keep beer cold. The compressor does vibrate as if it is working, but it does not cool the inside of the unit. Is there a way for a fridge techy to check the freon and add freon if necessary? I see not fittings for this. It may be another problem, I just need an idea of if it would be worth it to have someone check it out. Thanks, David


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

This relay may be bad at the compressor


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if the comp is running but no cool it's not worth fixing..EPA rules you just can't add R and even if you did, these are criticaly charged so it wouldn't last anyway. only way is to find and repair leak but that's real involved and requries $$$ equipment.


----------

